# Mini Poodle Prey Drive in Action!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's right, Beau, you tell that lizard who's boss!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He sure is a pretty little thing, doesn't look scruffy at all! Beautiful dog! Dad was so mean to not let him snatch that lizard. 

We live in roughly the same area as you. Lizards are EVERYwhere. On our evening walks both dogs are scanning the edges of bushes on certain blocks where they know lizards lie in the early evening. They love pouncing and watching them scurry away.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Beau looks handsome no matter what! 

It was so cute because I was watching this and the minute Beau started to bark, Gigi came charging in and jumped up on my bed to look at my computer. She was staring at the screen so intently, looking very concerned.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Going back to that spot is hunt drive. Maybe Beau should be a working dog. Perhaps you and tortoise can form an mpoo working dog group. Either, that was a great video, I loved it.

Greg


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Hehe! What a cutie!
My Sirius started looking for Beau when he heard him and started barking too.


----------



## littleredjenn (Jul 3, 2012)

Lola also thinks she is a "hunting" dog. She and my JRT cornered a baby whitewing yesterday and were arguing over who got to bring it to Mommy. They were pushing each other and barking when I went to see what the fuss was about. Luckily, my JRT has been trained to retrieve with a soft mouth, and Lola's mouth is really just too little to carry anything that big, so the dove wasn't hurt, just probably scared to death, LOL. 

They're seriously like having two 5-year-olds, ha ha. We have lizards as well, and the girls LOOOOOVE to chase them until they go into the cracks around the bricks/in holes in the garden/under rocks. Then they look at me like "Make them come back out and play!"


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG Beau is gorgeous - you think that is shaggy?! Lily will do the same sort of thing with the chipmunks. She knows where they are and she MUST check those spots time after time. So funny.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I guess the only part of him that's shaggy is his face. I should probably buy some clippers and learn to do a FFT between grooms -- if only I wasn't chicken.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ditto --- I think he looks marvelous!!! But then, maybe I am prejudiced towards white/cream mpoos? Nah, not me! Cute video.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

:becky: Beau seems so stoked to have found that lizard! Don't you love it when dogs stamp their feet when they get really excited about something they've found. It's like they are demanding that the critter should surrender itself. I know I shouldn't view it so anthropomorphically but I can't help it. Beau is such a handsome boy!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Meg, I was thinking the same thing, I love how he dances with his front feet as he barks - so cute!
He looks absolutly gorgeous, if that's shaggy, mine are totally neglected. lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I should probably buy some clippers and learn to do a FFT between grooms -- if only I wasn't chicken.


Hey, LE.  If I can do it.....


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So pretty. He looks just like a mini Spoo... so many times that is not the case. 

Get some clippers, it is not hard at all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beau is one of my favourite minis. Love him! Get the clippers and we will help you through it. You will be surprised how easy it is! The clipper work is a breeze. Scissoring is a different story.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I LOVE this video!! Beau is too cute- that's some good poodle determination for you. Cozi did this same thing with a giant bug she found the other day- although in the end I was thrilled to have the giant thing gone and she was quite proud of herself


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

LEUllman, I wish I had the guts to do a face and feet clipping between professional groomings too; but I don't think he looks shaggy at all.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Aww he's adorable!
Unlike the people with the well behaved dogs looking at the computer screen, mine were laying down when Sawyer heard the bark. He started barking insanely and jumped on the couch to look out the window. The second Sawyer was barking Piko started too. Just standing there, he has no idea what he's barking at but CLEARLY he's supposed to if Sawyer's barking


----------

